# Tried my 1st Homebrew



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :al 
2 week bottled conditioned Pale Ale.
Wow :al


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> :dr :dr :dr :al
> 2 week bottled conditioned Pale Ale.
> Wow :al


You better save a btl for me!!!! Glad it turned out well. I have been looking at some homebrew kits!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Joel,

It's the British Pale Ale Kit I used from the Ozark Home Brewery.
Hoppy and Nummy :dr


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to start my winter ale soon!
its brewing season again!
cngrats on the first batch and they only get better bro!
one piece of advice is to start a brew log and take many notes!
it will help the batches be a lot more consestiant


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just racked my robust porter into the secondary tonight so it'll be a few weeks till i get to drink any should be good to go for thanksgiving though.

I still have a witbier and an Arrogant Bastard clone I mad earlier in the summer to carry me through.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

Just started dipping into a sierra nevada bigfoot clone I started in July. tastes more like DF 90min IPA than bigfoot but who cares? 11% ABV and almost no alcohol bite at all!!! :al


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Bought a Dbl Chocolate Stout kit yesterday :dr
<------------- That's how I'll look drinking it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Bought a Dbl Chocolate Stout kit yesterday :dr
> <------------- That's how I'll look drinking it.


i'm interested to see how this turns out BYO and a recipe for a clone of youngs chocolate stout but it semed like a lot of work. Let me know in 2 months how it turns out


----------

